# Big Timber Wolf



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Guy I know killed this Wolf couple days ago.Man I sure would like to have a Wolf Hide :dance: 










big rockpile


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Even though timberwolves have been delisted, I think it's still illegal to kill them. There may be some kind of exemption for ranchers, tho. Does anyone know?

BRP, I think maybe you should remove your buddy's photo until we find out the scoop. Wouldn't want the USFWS knockin' on his door onaccounta the photo you posted.


----------



## mldrenen (Nov 29, 2007)

is it collared?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> Even though timberwolves have been delisted, I think it's still illegal to kill them. There may be some kind of exemption for ranchers, tho. Does anyone know?
> 
> BRP, I think maybe you should remove your buddy's photo until we find out the scoop. Wouldn't want the USFWS knockin' on his door onaccounta the photo you posted.


He is in Canada.

big rockpile


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Wonder if he's going to eat it?

I don't kill nothing for fun... if I kill it, I eat it.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

texican said:


> Wonder if he's going to eat it?
> 
> I don't kill nothing for fun... if I kill it, I eat it.


I feel much the same. I don't kill just for the sport of killing but I do enjoy eating many different wild game. Now wolf doesn't sound that delicious so unless I was forced to do something different I would let him walk.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Why anyone would want to kill a Wolf that wasn't harming anything is beyond me.


----------



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Why anyone would want to kill a Wolf that wasn't harming anything is beyond me.



Amen !!!



.


----------



## RobertRogers (Nov 20, 2007)

Too bad really; what a beautiful creature (when it was alive, that is).


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

It's a good wolf now!.. :dance:


----------



## silentcrow (Mar 15, 2005)

big rockpile said:


> Guy I know killed this Wolf couple days ago.Man I sure would like to have a Wolf Hide :dance:
> 
> 
> big rockpile


How bad do you want a wolf pelt?? I have one.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

wolves are a renewable natural resource. not harvesting then makes the natural boom & bust cycles faster resulting far more animals dying slowly & miserably from disease & starvation. harvesting them gives them a more humane death, lengthens the process of the cycle, increases the population of the deliscious prey species & instills a healthy fear of man thus preventing or reducing the number of serious incidents like the canadian kid that was eaten.


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

I hate to see a dead wolf they are great animals the 2 that I have now for my graud dogs are great ant the most loveable get in your lap pets although they are afraid of thunder and pace and shake love them to death they are 9 years old now. And the one the nieghbor has down the road a mile he is a really big one they wanted to mate with my female for $350.00 and pick of the pack I told them no because the 2 I have are mates for life,Paula


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

i hate to see emaciated starving pups abandoned because the local big game is in a collapse point and the parents left to survive.


----------



## derekv (Jan 31, 2007)

i agree only good one a dead one. congrats to your buddy


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

silentcrow said:


> How bad do you want a wolf pelt?? I have one.


Ah I just soon get one on my own.Might one of these days.Years ago I had couple buddies use to catch them and Wolverines and a few Fox,on their Trap Line.But that was when Furs were high $$.

big rockpile


----------

